# Weight is driving me nuts!



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to the doctors yesterday to have another blood test to check my levels, to renew my thyroxine prescription and talk about the weight gain problem which doesn't seem to be changing (even though so far, all my levels are within 'normal range').

Have slowly increased my T4 to 150 a day, and although feeling better than I was, it feels like I'm missing something. With a great diet (no sugar, breads, pasta and living on fresh vegetables, meat produce and nuts) and steady exercise a couple of times a week I have gained 3kg since starting my initial treatment (or 6lbs, depending where you are in the world).

I am unable to see my endo, as he's on leave at the moment so I have been seeing a GP at my regular clinic. It was the first time I had seen this doctor, as the one I had visited previously seemed to be completely unfamiliar with anything thyroid, and I felt I needed someone who would work with me more.

After giving him my background, medication information, talked about my problems losing weight and lifestyle details he weighed me and took my height.

I am 163cm (5'3) tall and 83kg (180lbs) and an Australian size 12. He asked me if I knew what BMI was, and I responded that I did but found that my muscle mass tended to put me over the 'healthy' range (confirmed my previous doctors when I was sporting a nice and low body fat percentage).

He didn't take a word of it, and proceeded to give me a dressing down that I was obese (BMI 32, so technically he's correct) but he seemed to forget that 5 minutes previously I had already noted my healthy lifestyle was not changing my weight.

Left the clinic in tears, but this morning decided to start troubleshooting myself and had my insulin and cortisol levels done on top of my regular blood work.

I have started doing Crossfit (first session was Monday), but other than extremely high intensity exercise multiple times a week (which I don't look forward to, because I still feel so tired), I can't think of anything else to help. I want to keep the weight down as much as possible, as Type 2 Diabetes runs in the family - I never want it to be an issue.

Would love to hear collective experiences with dealing with the weight!


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

Subbing to "listen" in as I am in a similar boat, but with 2 kids and a full-time job and being extremely tired I don't do as much as you do. I try to reach 7000 steps/day but that's about it.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I feel your pain. I have gained so much weight due to my diseases and it is very upsetting. My endo is sending me to a bariatric specialist to see if he can help to jump start my metabolism. Doesn't matter what I eat or don't eat, eat five times a day, carbs, no carbs, protein, etc., etc. I've been trying to all. Unfortunately, my doc is still playing with my Synthroid doses, so I am trying to be patient. I keep telling myself it is a temporary problem so that I don't get depressed about it all.

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

_desrtbloom_ I would love to hear how you go with the bariatric specialist. I think yesterday was my first road block. Up until now, I've felt ok about having Hashi and the course I'm now on. But it was the first time in my life, a doctor pulled me up for my weight and I just felt helpless. Especially here, coming into Summer and the holidays over Christmas. Unfortunately it looks as if I will have to be extremely well behaved over the festive season, or it'll be more than 3kg to worry about.

So far my next course of action is to ask my doctor for a T4/T3 composite medication. Hopefully that coupled with the Crossfit should move something.

Sick of hearing the old "Just increase your medication"  I can't wait to get into my endo's office and try and troubleshoot some different things.

_Koof_ You are a *super hero* - I don't have kids, and I am a freelance designer so I work from home - I still find the fatigue difficult. Like _desrtbloom_ mentioned, *it is a temporary problem so we don't get have to get depressed about it.* I think that's my new motto.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I have gotten pretty chunky in the last year. I used to be very fit. Now any strenuous exercise has such a negative reaction with my body, I mostly walk my dog for exercise. My dog loves but my pants are needing to get bigger...I am going to give it some time before I really get worried.

Best of luck to you, and keep up your exercise. It sounds great.


----------

